# Music!



## zallens177 (Nov 12, 2010)

Ahh, yes. There may already be many other posts on this subject but I love learning about all different types of music. So please, if you would be so kind as to post favorite Genres and Bands, it would be greatly appriciated ^.^


----------



## Lapdog (Nov 12, 2010)

Genre: Breakcore, Happy Hardcore, Pop
Band/artist: Renard, Jon Lajoie :V, The Lonely Island, Bon Jovi.
There are others but I can't be bothered.


----------



## Jw (Nov 12, 2010)

Eh, what the heck

Genres: 
Rock/ classic, punk, modern, garage, metal, arena, indie
Otherwise, I'll listen to some R+B, some blues, and stuff like that. You have to force me o listen to country and most pop music.

Bands: Foo Fighters, Red Hot Chili Peppers, The Police, The Cars, Journey, Collective Soul, Incubus, Def Leppard, Van Halen, AC/DC, Led Zeppelin, Pink Floyd, Audioslave, Rage Against the Machine, Soundgarden, Shinedown, Three Days Grace, 3 Doors Down, Filter, Seether, U2, Staind, 311, Sublime, Puddle of Mudd, Cake and a bunch more.


----------



## Cam (Nov 12, 2010)

Dubstep/Hardstyle-core/Electro/Punk/Rock/Pop/Trance

Green Day, MT Eden, Angerfist, Lady GaGa, Depeche Mode, Madonna, The Network, Imogen Heap, Kid Cudi, My Chemical Romance, Coldplay


----------



## zallens177 (Nov 12, 2010)

Hooray for people actually posting replies ^.^ Thanks youz!

As for my music:  Math Rock, Post-hardcore, Lotsa alternative stuffs, Rock... And Im starting to get into electro stuff.
Bands: Giraffes? Giraffes!, Brand New, Incubus, AFI(older stuff), Saosin, and so on.

At all costs, I avoid country and pop


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 12, 2010)

-"Mainstream" Prog Rock (Rush, Yes)
-Psychedelic and Space Rock (Porcupine Tree, Ozric Tentacles)
-Sophisticated Electronica (Tangerine Dream, Vangelis)
-Some pop music from 80s
-Music from Greece, North Africa, the Gulf States, Middle East, Asia Minor, Central Asia and South Asia (this encompasses too many individual styles to list here)


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Nov 12, 2010)

(basing these genres off what WMP tells me it is... aka lazy)
I'll listen to metal, rock, alternative, comedy, Punk, Jrock, Soundtrack, world, unkown?
Yeah, Windows media player's confusing, it thinks RHCP's "Californication" is metal, and that Necrophagist is just rock... ^^;

Some of my favorite bands are Versailles (Jrock), Opeth (metal), The Black Dahlia Murder (metal), Suicidal Tendencies (punk), Foo Fighters (rock), Ummm... this is getting tedious and I rather dislike typing... :/


----------



## Kivaari (Nov 12, 2010)

Metal, most sub-genres of it. And I guess pretty much everything else I listen to would fall into Rock.

Favorite bands:
Artillery, Death, Metallica, Moonsorrow, Ensiferum, Angra, Annihilator, Demolition Hammer, Nirvana, and some others.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 12, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02_GdoG516s
*listens*
Whoa, I can feel the universe... Is this real life?
:V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 12, 2010)

I really like music that contains no lyrics because they don't force a meaning on you, nor do you have to try and follow it. Songs that are in a language you don't understand or they are soley instrumental tend to be much more open to interpretation on thoughts, moods and feelings. Consider me a listener of just about every genre provided that it's mostly (if not entirely) instrumental and it's not rap or crapcore.

[video=youtube;nb7SIWP7-A8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nb7SIWP7-A8&feature=related[/video]

PS: being the geek that I am and not being overly interested in newly released music, I find myself being more interested in movie/videgame soundtracks, just because they hold more of a meaning to me, like the one below. >_> 

[video=youtube;gkH0jRXC2Zw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkH0jRXC2Zw[/video]


----------



## Trichloromethane (Nov 12, 2010)

Genre: Baroque pop/electro pop/psychedelic rock/instrumental/post-rock/indie folk and what not.

Lisa Hannigan
Bell X1
Neil Hannon
Passion pit
Marmaduke duke


----------



## Aden (Nov 12, 2010)

last.fm v

yay


----------



## zallens177 (Nov 12, 2010)

I must agree with Gibby, I love pure instrumental bits. They make me a happy draggy x), Although I'm more into laid back instrumentals, like that of the band Piglet
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Op7AC4QndsE


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 12, 2010)

Gibby said:


> I really like music that contains no lyrics because  they don't force a meaning on you, nor do you have to try and follow  it.


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ObTDvMUMgr4&fmt=18

I like death metal, melodic death metal, some terrorcore, trance, and black metal. Though I do listen to most styles, I'm a pretty big metalhead. I don't mean to be stereotypical, but no country, rap, pseudotechno (you know what I mean), or pop.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 12, 2010)

'The Tube's that way.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 12, 2010)

[yt]jUgheRz9hPQ&feature=related[/yt]

:V


----------



## Hir (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm into post-rock, doom metal, black metal, ambient and instrumental, including:
Agalloch, God Is an Astronaut, Rosetta, Jakob, Jesu, Altar of Plagues, Mono, Anathema, Shape of Despair, Godspeed You! Black Emperor, Summoning, Isis, Sigur RÃ³s, Darkspace, Alcest, Equilibrium, Year of No Light, My Dying Bride, Swans, Blut aus Nord, Junius, Estatic Fear, A Forest of Stars, Mar de Grises, Ef, Empyrium, Nokturnal Mortum, Wintersun, Moonsorrow, Gregor Samsa, Cold Body Radiation, Sunlight Ascending, Eluvium, Mustan Kuun Lapset, Explosions in the Sky, Black Wreath, The Angelic Process, Exxasens, Thou, The Ocean, Johnnytwentythree, Sun of the Blind, Enslaved, Wolves in the Throne Room, Warning, Draconian, October Falls, Deathspell Omega, Amenra, Apse.

Check out my music taste: http://www.last.fm/user/DragonBottles


----------



## Aeturnus (Nov 13, 2010)

I mostly listen to Heavy Metal, but I also enjoy some rap, country, pop(not fucking Lady Gaga), blues..


----------



## LeonHuskerz (Nov 13, 2010)

I'll listen to pretty much anything under the sun

Indie, Electronic, Ambient, Shoegaze, Hip-Hop, New Wave, Chillwave, Pop, Experimental, etc etc.

http://www.last.fm/user/Glitter_Pills


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Nov 13, 2010)

Yeah.


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 13, 2010)

Everything but country and spanish music


Fav bands? 

T-virus (punk/metal)
Lady Gaga ._.
Powerglove
Leetstreet boys
Michael Jackson
And the rest is OST stuff....


But I LOOOOOOVE classical. Especially if it's stuffed with Latin/Esperanto <3


----------



## Nex (Nov 13, 2010)

I listen to just about anything, but my favorites have been the same for a long time.

Tool, Nine Inch Nails, Michael Hedges, Trace Bundy, Aesop Rock, Atmosphere, Eyedea and Abilities
Cage the Elephant, Cake, Sublime, The Gorillaz, Royksopp, Daft Punk, Birdy Nam Nam, and any sort of trip-hop I can find.


----------



## Jon the G-Shep (Nov 13, 2010)

I listen to everything, so I don't really have a favorite genre.

My favorite artists include Neon Trees, The Prodigy, Flogging Molly, Led Zeppelin, The Beatles, Cream, Skillet, Lady GaGa, Train, etc...


----------



## zallens177 (Nov 13, 2010)

Delicious, delicious music =) I thank everyone for their cooperation!


----------



## Cam (Nov 13, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Everything but country and spanish music
> 
> 
> Fav bands?
> ...


 


8-bit said:


> Lady Gaga


 


8-bit said:


> Lady Gaga



I<3you :3c


----------



## Hir (Nov 13, 2010)

Cam said:


> I<3you :3c


 you must love an unrealistic number of people if being a Lady Gaga fan is enough to make you love someone


zallens177 said:


> Delicious, delicious music =) I thank everyone for their cooperation!


 i hear you like math rock

check out Cats and Cats and Cats along with Suffocate For Fuck Sake


----------



## Cam (Nov 13, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> you must love an unrealistic number of people if being a Lady Gaga fan is enough to make you love someone



I love everyone <3


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 13, 2010)

Look up Leave's Eyes. It's a great symphonic/goth rock band.


----------



## zallens177 (Nov 13, 2010)

Just found band You Slut! they gotta great mix of pretty sounds and heavy sounds (theyre math rock)


----------



## Hir (Nov 13, 2010)

Cam said:


> I love everyone <3


i wish i could do that :c


zallens177 said:


> Just found band You Slut! they gotta great mix  of pretty sounds and heavy sounds (theyre math rock)


 yo

check my post


----------



## zallens177 (Nov 13, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> i wish i could do that :c
> 
> yo
> 
> check my post


 
I did! lol I liked em both decently, and am planning on downloading some there stuffs onto my computer! Thankskis


----------



## Hir (Nov 13, 2010)

you're welcome

but if we're to talk in the future

please learn to spell without making up words


----------



## Taralack (Nov 13, 2010)

I listen to way too wide a spectrum of musical genres that it would take me ages to list them all here. :V


----------



## Aden (Nov 14, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> I listen to way too wide a spectrum of musical genres that it would take me ages to list them all here. :V


 
If only there were some way to perhaps keep track of what music one played automatically...that way, you could share your tastes with others with minimal effort and with much more depth than is possible by writing a few sentences! That would be wonderful.


----------



## Hir (Nov 14, 2010)

such a thing will be invented along with the playstation 17 and flying cars in 2069.


----------



## Willow (Nov 14, 2010)

I'll listen to almost anything, though lately I've been listening to a lot of electronic stuff. 
Though my playlist consists of alternative/metal/rock, pop, dance, j-pop/rock, anime music stuff, and video game music. 
Yea.

Just to name a few bands that I've listened to obsessively in the past though:

My Chemical Romance
Fall Out Boy
[old] Panic! At the Disco
Lady Gaga
Renard
Sabrepulse
Daft Punk
Disturbed
Say Anything
Maximum the Hormone 
L'arc~En~Ciel
HIM
Maroon 5
Queen
Coheed and Cambria

Just to name a few, though I'm pretty sure I'm missing some. 

inb4 "your music sucks"


----------



## zallens177 (Nov 14, 2010)

No offense to anyone, but why Lady Gaga... What does anyone see in that lady?


----------



## Taralack (Nov 14, 2010)

Aden said:


> If only there were some way to perhaps keep track of what music one played automatically...that way, you could share your tastes with others with minimal effort and with much more depth than is possible by writing a few sentences! That would be wonderful.


http://www.last.fm/ ?


----------



## Hir (Nov 14, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> http://www.last.fm/ ?


----------



## Aeturnus (Nov 14, 2010)

zallens177 said:


> No offense to anyone, but why Lady Gaga... What does anyone see in that lady?


 
Apparently it's because she can turn a phone into a hat, or that's what some dumb fuck told me not too long ago.


----------



## zallens177 (Nov 14, 2010)

Uhm... Thats pretty cool and all, but that doesnt explain her music? I could care less about her style, I think its sexy.


----------



## Aeturnus (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm just going by what people told me. They never really told me what's so great about her music. If they did, I either forgot what they said and/or I didn't read it.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 14, 2010)

I like Lady Gaga. Her music is catchy. And she has a cute voice.

Anyways: 
Genres: I don't give a crap
Bands: Cake, Weezer, All-American Rejects (ah, nostalgia), Hellogoodbye, A Perfect Circle, Tool.


----------



## zallens177 (Nov 14, 2010)

Liar said:


> I like Lady Gaga. Her music is catchy. And she has a cute voice.
> 
> Anyways:
> Genres: I don't give a crap
> Bands: Cake, Weezer, All-American Rejects (ah, nostalgia), Hellogoodbye, A Perfect Circle, Tool.


 
Hah, cake is a great food, and a delicious band!


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 14, 2010)

zallens177 said:


> Hah, cake is a great food, and a delicious band!


 
*giggles* Yup! That lead singer, murr x3


----------



## zallens177 (Nov 14, 2010)

Liar said:


> *giggles* Yup! That lead singer, murr x3



Oh rly?? I have yet to see him...


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 14, 2010)

zallens177 said:


> Oh rly?? I have yet to see him...


 
Smexy facial hair.


----------



## zallens177 (Nov 14, 2010)

Liar said:


> Smexy facial hair.



Oh bleh... I does not like the facial hair.  No offense to your tastes.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 14, 2010)

zallens177 said:


> Oh bleh... I does not like the facial hair.  No offense to your tastes.


 
SADFACE. That's alright though x3


----------



## Cam (Nov 14, 2010)

Aeturnus said:


> Apparently it's because she can turn a phone into a hat, or that's what some dumb fuck told me not too long ago.


 
Oh for fucks sake, I always end up having to explain this same story over & over again

Lady GaGa (Or Stefanie Germanotta) is nothing more but a very good marketer. She can sell sand to a man in the desert. She has done her business homework


----------



## zallens177 (Nov 14, 2010)

But I dont like her music.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 14, 2010)

Cam said:


> Oh for fucks sake, I always end up having to explain this same story over & over again
> 
> Lady GaGa (Or Stefanie Germanotta) is nothing more but a very good marketer. She can sell sand to a man in the desert. She has done her business homework


 She's also actually, believe it or not, a very kind (though eccentric) person. She buys food for her fans at CD signings, and doesn't care if you don't like her. She's not whiny or bitchy like Brittney Spears or something.


----------



## zallens177 (Nov 14, 2010)

So shes a very nice lady, ain't nothing wrong with that. But its still not answering my question of WHY! does anyone like her music?


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 14, 2010)

zallens177 said:


> So shes a very nice lady, ain't nothing wrong with that. But its still not answering my question of WHY! does anyone like her music?


 
I answered that on the last page. It's catchy and she's got a nice voice. Just because it's mainstream doesn't make it automatically terrible.


----------



## zallens177 (Nov 14, 2010)

Oopsies, my bad x.x and I wasnt trying to come across as if I think all mainstream is terrible.  Also, does she write the music?


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 14, 2010)

zallens177 said:


> Oopsies, my bad x.x and I wasnt trying to come across as if I think all mainstream is terrible.  Also, does she write the music?


 
I believe she did write "Pokerface", "Just Dance", and "Alejandro", not sure about the rest. First one is about not showing your real feelings to draw people guys in, Just Dance is a fun ditty about being wasted, and no one knows what the fuck Alejandro was about.


----------



## zallens177 (Nov 14, 2010)

Alejandro... I watched that video and it creeped the shit out of me.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 14, 2010)

zallens177 said:


> Alejandro... I watched that video and it creeped the shit out of me.


 
She does a good job of creeping people out. Especially at music awards.


----------



## zallens177 (Nov 14, 2010)

I respect her for her orginality, but not for her lyrics and music, especially if she didnt write it.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 14, 2010)

zallens177 said:


> I respect her for her orginality, but not for her lyrics and music, especially if she didnt write it.


 
idk about that. 

But there are tons of bands, not just Lady Gaga, that don't write everything they make.

Especially Marilyn Manson. All his good songs are covers of better songs.


----------



## zallens177 (Nov 14, 2010)

Liar said:


> idk about that.
> 
> But there are tons of bands, not just Lady Gaga, that don't write everything they make.
> 
> Especially Marilyn Manson. All his good songs are covers of better songs.



Idk about that(heh). This feels like more of a personal opinion.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 14, 2010)

zallens177 said:


> Idk about that(heh). This feels like more of a personal opinion.


 
Well, the fact that Marilyn Manson does a lot of covers is true.


----------



## zallens177 (Nov 14, 2010)

Liar said:


> Well, the fact that Marilyn Manson does a lot of covers is true.


 
But that they are better...?  Not to read between the lines._.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 14, 2010)

zallens177 said:


> But that they are better...?  Not to read between the lines._.


 
I find the originals to usually be better than Manson's remakes.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Nov 15, 2010)

I feel like sitting here for like 20 minutes typing shit up because I really don't have anything better to do right now. My last.fm is pretty inaccurate otherwise I would just point to that. I like an extremely wide variety of music, but what I like and what I actually listen to on a regular basis are two different things. None of this is in any specific order.

Genres: 
Metal and hardcore and all of the sub genres/fusion genres(metalcore, deathcore, grindcore, post-hardcore, deathgrind, melodic death metal, technical death metal, progressive metalcore/deathcore, progressive metal, speed metal, power metal, thrash metal, black metal, math metal/mathcore, viking metal, folk metal, etc.), pop-rock, pop-punk, post-rock, "real" punk, pop, rap, R&B, classical, jazz, bluegrass, classic rock, show tunes, alternative rock, etc.

Bands/artists(don't feel like listing them with genres, just look them all up if you're bored ): 
After the Burial, Within the Ruins, Veil of Maya, Cerebral Bore, Necrophagist, Amon Amarth, God is an Astronaut(THANK YOU DarkNoctus for showing me this band <3), Steve Vai, Def Leppard, Billy Idol, Samael, Ion Dissonance, Despised Icon, Winds of Plague, Guns n Roses, Iron Maiden, Dimmu Borgir, Children of Bodom, Sleep Terror, Brain Drill, The Faceless, Conducting From the Grave, As I Lay Dying, Linkin Park, Emmure, Crowd Deterrent, Born of Osiris, For the Fallen Dreams, Kid Cudi, T.I., Lil' Wayne, Texas in July, August Burns Red, Skies of December, Underoath, Senses Fail, Story of the Year, The Casualties, Anal Cunt, Pig Destroyer, Cattle Decapitation, Annotations of an Autopsy, The Black Dahlia Murder, Arsis, 3 Inches of Blood, Every Time I Die, The Dillinger Escape Plan, Mychildren Mybride, Upon A Burning Body, Between the Buried and Me, Elitist, Eyeless, Periphery, The Crimson Armada, It Dies Today, Bahamut, All Shall Perish, Zeromancer, Nine Inch Nails, Marilyn Manson, Bruce Springsteen, Dark Tranquility, At the Throne of Judgment, Heaven Shall Burn, Salt the Wound, Animosity, Through the Eyes of the Dead, Plies, Snoop Dogg, Beyonce, Owl City, The Rolling Stones, The Who, etc.

Yea, the list of bands didn't cover all the genres I listed, but this took enough effort the way it is. I used to have a HUGE list(at least 5 times as long) of almost every band I liked, but it got lost when one of my hard drives crashed.


----------



## zallens177 (Nov 15, 2010)

Well thank you for taking your time in posting! Too bad I'm not that bored at the moment too look them all up... maybe some other time.


----------



## Hir (Nov 15, 2010)

zallens177 said:


> So shes a very nice lady, ain't nothing wrong with that. But its still not answering my question of WHY! does anyone like her music?


 WHY DO YOU HAVE A SUBJECTIVE OPINION I HAVE TO KNOW~


----------



## zallens177 (Nov 15, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> WHY DO YOU HAVE A SUBJECTIVE OPINION I HAVE TO KNOW~



Because I can? Are you labeling my statement "shes a very nice lady" as the subjective opinion?


----------



## Aeturnus (Nov 15, 2010)

I never had a reason to share this, until now, but this is one of my favorite songs off of my favorite album:

[video=youtube;RqD7AF5ZaFg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqD7AF5ZaFg[/video]


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Nov 15, 2010)

Genres: Breakcore, speedcore, noise, breakbeat, techno, house, Drum and bass.

Artists: Renard... yeah, that's about it.


----------



## Hir (Nov 15, 2010)

zallens177 said:


> Because I can? Are you labeling my statement "shes a very nice lady" as the subjective opinion?


 you missed the entire point of my post :[


----------



## zallens177 (Nov 15, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> you missed the entire point of my post :[



I'm sorry... didn't mean to make you sad. ._.


----------



## Fiendly (Nov 16, 2010)

i'll just list my 5 favorite artists and their relative genres.

Nothingface (nu-metal/metalcore); Elliott Smith (indie/folk); Dog Fashion Disco (experimental metal); Every Time I Die (hardcore/metal); Between the Buried and Me (progressive metal)

slightly more info here: http://www.last.fm/user/FiendlyMusick


----------



## zallens177 (Nov 16, 2010)

Fiendly said:


> i'll just list my 5 favorite artists and their relative genres.
> 
> Nothingface (nu-metal/metalcore); Elliott Smith (indie/folk); Dog Fashion Disco (experimental metal); Every Time I Die (hardcore/metal); Between the Buried and Me (progressive metal)



Ahh, a fellow Between the Buried and Me fan! I enojy Dog Fashion Disco as well!


----------



## The Color 12 (Nov 17, 2010)

Genres: Hard Rock (including Classic Rock), Alternative Rock, Metalcore, Prog Metal, and Heavy Metal/Thrash Metal.

Bands/Artists: Megadeth, Dream Theater, James LaBrie, Iron Maiden, Muse, Modest Mouse, Rush, Demon Hunter, Disturbed, Metallica, Tool, Avenged Sevenfold, La Dispute, Transatlantic, OSI, Liquid Tension Experiment, System Of A Down, Hurt, Porcupine Tree, Switchfoot, Led Zeppelin, All That Remains, Joe Satriani, Opeth, Symphony X, Fates Warning, Dio, Rainbow, Ozzy Osbourne, etc.

Specific Songs:
"Sacrificed Sons" (Dream Theater)
"Through the Black" (Demon Hunter)
"Summers Lost" (Hurt)
"10,000 Days" (Tool)
"Ice 9" (Joe Satriani)
"Starblind" (Iron Maiden)
"Hangar 18" (Megadeth)
"Lonely Nation" (Switchfoot)
"Cygnus X-1" (Rush)
"I Won't See You Tonight" (Avenged Sevenfold)
"Orion" (Metallica)
"Exogenesis" (Muse)
"Euphoric" (James LaBrie)


----------



## Takun (Nov 17, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> [yt]jUgheRz9hPQ&feature=related[/yt]
> 
> :V


 

Rapeman an yeah. B)


As for me, yesterday I picked up some Oingo Boingo, The Breeders, Dinosaur Jr, The Church, and Explosions in the Sky at the bookstore used.  :3c

I listen to this v


----------



## Fiendly (Nov 17, 2010)

zallens177 said:


> Ahh, a fellow Between the Buried and Me fan! I enojy Dog Fashion Disco as well!


 
saw BtBaM twice this year, and Polkadot Cadaver (the closest thing to DFD still going) three times, with a possible fourth coming up. i consider anyone who doesn't like BtBaM uncool, and it's always great to see appreciation for DFD. such a tragically underrated band...


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Nov 17, 2010)

Industrial, electronic, rock, rap... I love all genres really. Could never get into metal, though.

My favourite bands you probably wouldn't have heard of, but they are Interpol, Skinny Puppy, 16Volt and Chemlab. I love Eminem too.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 18, 2010)

*What is your favourite kind of music? Favourite bands? MUSIC MEGATHREAD*

So my favourite band of all time is Throbbing Gristle. 

They've basically inspired me in everything I do in my life. 
My art, my music, and a good amount of who I hang out with. 

I dont expect people to be as passionate about music as I am, but what are your favourite bands? What's your favourite genre of music? Rap, Rock, punk, post-punk, new wave, techno, pop, gothrock, industrial, metal, country, mexican, shoegaze?

what type of music do you hate? personally I think the jonas brothers can suck my cock.

Discuss.


----------



## moonchylde (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: What is your favourite kind of music? Favourite bands? MUSIC MEGATHREAD*

My favorite band changes almost weekly, honestly. I listen to whatever I'm in the mood for at the time, metal, blues, (rarely) country, rap, whatever. I can't stand top-40 crap, though, as the vast majority sounds like the same song with minor changes here and there. 

Right now I'm on a big black metal/prog metal kick, listening to a lot of Dimmu Borgir, Blind Guardian, Cradle of Filth, etc...


----------



## TreacleFox (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: What is your favourite kind of music? Favourite bands? MUSIC MEGATHREAD*

Nightcore. :<


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: What is your favourite kind of music? Favourite bands? MUSIC MEGATHREAD*

Genre: Metal
Top three: Opeth, Versailles, The Black Dahlia Murder...
Those bands have almost nothing in common... >_>
Dislikes: Baaaaby, oh girl baby GIIIIRRRRLLL!!!! Music like that, with the effeminate girly boy voice.... :/


----------



## Mollfie (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: What is your favourite kind of music? Favourite bands? MUSIC MEGATHREAD*

I listen to a wide variety of stuff, the only thing I don't really listen to is RnB/Rap/cuurent Pop except at work because that's what we have on. Maybe that's why I don't listen to it >.> lol. But I listen to music ranging from grunge, classical, dance, house, electronica, indie etc. At the moment I've been listening a lot of Ministry of Sound - Anthems/Chilled ,Kleerup and the HTTYD soundtrack.

My fav band is Sigur RÃ³s, and my favourite singer is JÃ³nsi.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: What is your favourite kind of music? Favourite bands? MUSIC MEGATHREAD*

http://forums.furaffinity.net/forums/37-The-Tube

The tube is big enough for penis to enter it


also, Tuba.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: What is your favourite kind of music? Favourite bands? MUSIC MEGATHREAD*

Like: Prog Rock, Space/Psychedelic Rock, Ambient Electronica, 80s New Wave, music with Eastern influences

Dislike: Country, Rockabilly, Rap, Techno


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Nov 18, 2010)

I enjoy listening to Indie Rock and upbeat music the most.

Fav Bands: Maximo Park, Buck-O-Nine, Arctic Monkeys, The Wombats, Mad Caddies, and Cat Empire.
 (All i can think of right now)

Although I make techno/digital music, I don't listen to much of it anymore.


----------



## Maisuki (Nov 18, 2010)

Not sure what the genres are, but be main bands I listen to are
Three days grace
Green day
The fray
U2
Matchbox twenty


----------



## Aden (Nov 18, 2010)

Maisuki said:


> Not sure what the genres are, but be main bands I listen to are
> Three days grace
> Green day
> The fray
> U2


 
pop rock/pop punk/alternative


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: What is your favourite kind of music? Favourite bands? MUSIC MEGATHREAD*



CynicalCirno said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/forums/37-The-Tube
> 
> The tube is big enough for penis to enter it
> 
> ...


 
I'm not sure about that, for I've got a pretty large penis.


----------



## Alstor (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: What is your favourite kind of music? Favourite bands? MUSIC MEGATHREAD*

Favorite bands: Foo Fighters, Queens of the Stone Age, Puddle of Mudd, and Aphex Twin.
Favorite genres: Rock, post-punk, industrial, grunge, post-grunge, alt. rock, pop, and techno.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: What is your favourite kind of music? Favourite bands? MUSIC MEGATHREAD*

I mostly listen to classic rock and metal. My favorite bands are Rush, Iron Maiden, Judas Priest and Tesla.


----------



## PoisonUnagi (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: What is your favourite kind of music? Favourite bands? MUSIC MEGATHREAD*

I think a few Youtube links will say it better...

We All Bleed (Crossfade) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vMHkvN2eBU 

Cold (Crossfade) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgQeGjdKhrk 

Hangarmaggeddon (doom 1 music remix) (Evil Horde) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQs48dvebck 

Refuelling Base (doom 2 music remix) (PhoenixDK) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZohP3osIZc 

A Confusion of Tongues (Shelter Red) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDqSuFXF1VI 

Sister Psychic (Smash Mouth) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfYzBcFHQmI 

SlowBurn (Stellar*) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fuctKWIF2YQ 

So for the most part, it's all metal/grunge, but the last two are MUCH calmer xD 
I listen to a much wider range than this, but these are my favourites 
And I can play half these songs... woot


----------



## TheJewelKitten (Nov 18, 2010)

bands i like:
30 seconds to mars
three days grace
linkin park
owl city
lady gaga


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 18, 2010)

TheJewelKitten said:


> bands i like:
> 30 seconds to mars
> three days grace
> linkin park
> ...


 
No offense, but uh

branch out your musical tastes, dood.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: What is your favourite kind of music? Favourite bands? MUSIC MEGATHREAD*



Zrcalo said:


> So my favourite band of all time is Throbbing Gristle.


 
Throbbing Gristle are amazing. Industrial legends.

Industrial started all minimalistic like them and now it's this "Attack on sound" trend. It's good, but it's not Old School for sure.

And music is my life.


----------



## [ajn] (Nov 22, 2010)

Opeth is my favorite band. My other favorites are: 
-Korn
-Threat Signal
-Breaking Benjamin
-Soilwork
-In Flames
-The Red Chord
-The Faceless
-Amorphis
-Trapt
-Decrepit Birth
-Mudvayne
-After Forever
-Scar Symmetry
-Deftones
-Lacuna Coil
-and a lot more


----------



## Takun (Nov 22, 2010)

Skift said:


> No offense, but uh
> 
> branch out your musical tastes, dood.



No offense, but your list didn't seem to be winning any eclectic awards either.


----------

